# Spraying Interior Trim and Doors



## cortezv60 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello everyone, quick question. I heard that when spraying interior trim and doors to use a smaller tip size, like a 310 or something like that. Somehow when I change the tip from a 517 to a 310 I can’t get the paint to shoot through the gun. Am I supposed to thin the paint? I don’t change the tip seal (seat) when I change tip. Should I also change the tip seal or is can I just change the tip. Also, should I lower the pressure or keep it then same as when I use a 517. Thanks. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

cortezv60 said:


> Hello everyone, quick question. I heard that when spraying interior trim and doors to use a smaller tip size, like a 310 or something like that. Somehow when I change the tip from a 517 to a 310 I can’t get the paint to shoot through the gun. Am I supposed to thin the paint? I don’t change the tip seal (seat) when I change tip. Should I also change the tip seal or is can I just change the tip. Also, should I lower the pressure or keep it then same as when I use a 517. Thanks. Any help would be appreciated.


Which tips were you running? Do you have the correct guard? Yes you are supposed to change the gasket for fine finish tips but it won't stop it from spraying..
Most likely the reason it won't spray is the tip got clogged


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

It's easy to clog the small tips. Make sure you're filtering your paint and make sure your paint can actually fit through a tip that small. Check the technical data sheets to see what spray tip they recommend. You can likely go one size smaller without issue.


----------



## cortezv60 (Sep 24, 2020)

Masterwork said:


> It's easy to clog the small tips. Make sure you're filtering your paint and make sure your paint can actually fit through a tip that small. Check the technical data sheets to see what spray tip they recommend. You can likely go one size smaller without issue.


Thanks Masterwork, I’ll take those things into consideration.


----------



## cortezv60 (Sep 24, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Which tips were you running? Do you have the correct guard? Yes you are supposed to change the gasket for fine finish tips but it won't stop it from spraying..
> Most likely the reason it won't spray is the tip got clogged


I’m using Titan’s HEA tips. Maybe that’s it, I haven’t changed the gasket. I’ll try that. Thanks 👌🏼


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

No offense, but it sounds a bit like you're in over your head. Do you have maybe a former painting mentor or painting colleagues who could maybe take you on some spray jobs and show you the ropes. In principle, spray is pretty easy. In real practice, though, getting things right requires a lot of experience. I'd imagine many people figure it out on their own, but like most everything else, there's no substitute for working with experienced people first.


----------



## cortezv60 (Sep 24, 2020)

Joe67 said:


> No offense, but it sounds a bit like you're in over your head. Do you have maybe a former painting mentor or painting colleagues who could maybe take you on some spray jobs and show you the ropes. In principle, spray is pretty easy. In real practice, though, getting things right requires a lot of experience. I'd imagine many people figure it out on their own, but like most everything else, there's no substitute for working with experienced people first.


I agree with your last comment. But yes, I’ve been mostly figuring things out on my own.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

A 312 is well suited for trim. A 310 may be a little slow for any type of production. Although less chance of drips etc.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> A 312 is well suited for trim. A 310 may be a little slow for any type of production. Although less chance of drips etc.


310 too slow for production?? I wouldnt even go as big as a 312 for trim, especially for anything thinner than standard latex. Maybe for doors, but I like a 411-412 for doors myself.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

A 411 is what I use for doors as well.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Just to clarify (approx):
310 = 6 inch fan .10 inch orifice size. (trim)
411 = 8 inch fan .11 orifice size (maybe doors)

Asking the sprayers - DO you ever use tips that are not FF in this size?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Holland said:


> Just to clarify (approx):
> 310 = 3 inch fan .10 inch orifice size. (trim)
> 411 = 4 inch fan .11 orifice size (maybe doors)
> 
> Asking the sprayers - DO you ever use tips that are not FF in this size?


I think you mean 6" and 8" fan? I'm not a spray guy though.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I think you mean 6" and 8" fan? I'm not a spray guy though.


right - will correct.

Just to clarify (approx):
310 = 6 inch fan .10 inch orifice size. (trim)
411 = 8 inch fan .11 orifice size (maybe doors)

Asking the sprayers - DO you ever use tips that are not FF in this size?


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

You can get a nice finish with bigger tips, as long as the paint is fully atomized. The problem is that so much paint comes out at once, you have very little control over things. And you have to move super fast. 

A smaller orifice means less paint, so you can move slower and have better control over things.


----------



## NatesPaintingLLC (Dec 5, 2020)

cortezv60 said:


> Hello everyone, quick question. I heard that when spraying interior trim and doors to use a smaller tip size, like a 310 or something like that. Somehow when I change the tip from a 517 to a 310 I can’t get the paint to shoot through the gun. Am I supposed to thin the paint? I don’t change the tip seal (seat) when I change tip. Should I also change the tip seal or is can I just change the tip. Also, should I lower the pressure or keep it then same as when I use a 517. Thanks. Any help would be appreciated.





cortezv60 said:


> Hello everyone, quick question. I heard that when spraying interior trim and doors to use a smaller tip size, like a 310 or something like that. Somehow when I change the tip from a 517 to a 310 I can’t get the paint to shoot through the gun. Am I supposed to thin the paint? I don’t change the tip seal (seat) when I change tip. Should I also change the tip seal or is can I just change the tip. Also, should I lower the pressure or keep it then same as when I use a 517. Thanks. Any help would be appreciated.


Yes a 310 or a 410 is good for trim and doors. What paint product are you using? Proclassic or Emerald Urethane from SW are thin enough products that no thinning is required to spray with an airless spray. The pressure should be turned up as high as needed to get an even fan pattern with no tails on the ends and high enough to fully atomize the paint. There are some good YouTube videos for spraying. Hope that helps also straining the paint is a good idea and cleaning the gun filter out as well. The guard and seal most likely have nothing to do with it. My guess is your issue is the paint is just to thick for that tip or you are getting clogs from particles from the paint or the filter is clogged.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Would anyone be able to speak on Fine Finish Tips vs. Regular Spray Tips?


----------



## mike mineral spirits (Dec 5, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Which tips were you running? Do you have the correct guard? Yes you are supposed to change the gasket for fine finish tips but it won't stop it from spraying..
> Most likely the reason it won't spray is the tip got clogged


Yes, the 517 is usually a RAC 5 tip Whereas the 310 & 212 {even # tips} are RAC X housing. different seat for the tip. Use a lower pressure and you might strain the paint first until you become used to it. Use Emerald Urethane or Breakthrough for a factory-like finish on cabinets.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Woodco said:


> 310 too slow for production?? I wouldnt even go as big as a 312 for trim, especially for anything thinner than standard latex. Maybe for doors, but I like a 411-412 for doors myself.


I actually meant 311. The 310 and 312 only come in the fflp tip. Personally if I'm doing new construction a 310 fflp would feel very slow to me, unless your tip is worn out. Also,fflp tips would be a waste of money for production spraying. As they are generally more expensive..


----------



## mike mineral spirits (Dec 5, 2020)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I think you mean 6" and 8" fan? I'm not a spray guy though.





Holland said:


> Just to clarify (approx):
> 310 = 6 inch fan .10 inch orifice size. (trim)
> 411 = 8 inch fan .11 orifice size (maybe doors)
> 
> Asking the sprayers - DO you ever use tips that are not FF in this size?


It's simple, take the first number and double it, a 411 is an 8 inch fan if the tip is 11 inches from the substrate. a 308 is 6 inch fan at 8 inches. An elastomeric tip, a 631 is 12 " at 31 inches. Fan width and osprey. Both Graco and Titan have great educational websites free of charge for any questions. Total support, visual, online or by phone.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

The 11,15, 17, etc. is the size of the tip orifice openings in hundredths of an inch not the distance from the substrate. The first number is how wide the fan is 1 foot from the gun. 411 is 4" wide at one foot from the gun at .011 orifice width.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

mike mineral spirits said:


> It's simple, take the first number and double it, a 411 is an 8 inch fan if the tip is 11 inches from the substrate. a 308 is 6 inch fan at 8 inches. An elastomeric tip, a 631 is 12 " at 31 inches. Fan width and osprey. Both Graco and Titan have great educational websites free of charge for any questions. Total support, visual, online or by phone.


Quite simply incorrect.






Tip Sizing | Tritech Industries







tritechindustries.com


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Merely out of curiosity, does anyone know why the number to indicate fan width is halved? I mean why wouldn't something like a 311 just be a 0611, and a 515 just be 1015? Perhaps something akin to the Y2K problem? There was a time when there was only room for 3 digits or something? I always just found it to be weird...


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Holland said:


> Would anyone be able to speak on Fine Finish Tips vs. Regular Spray Tips?


Two things. (as far as Graco tips anyway) FF tips are RAC X grade, so they last longer (and are more expensive) than the RAC V tips

The other difference is the orifice size. FF tips are even numbers, like you're supposed to step down a half a size... . 310 or 410, as opposed to 311 or 411 for non FF tips. I dont know if theres any other differences TBH. I would sooner use a regular 311 than an FF 312 though. the 311 is the finer tip in that case.

Tritech tips are all even numbers too.

Now, we have the LP FFLP tips which are designed to use less pressure before fingering out. Im not totally sold on them. I switched to tri tech tips...

Back when I did production, I would use a 211 for trim, and a 413 for doors. The RAC V 211's wear out pretty quick. maybe 3-4 houses then new tip. When they wear out, the fan actually gets thinner, and orifice size gets wider. a 211 will basically turn into a 113 after enough use.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

mike mineral spirits said:


> It's simple, take the first number and double it, a 411 is an 8 inch fan if the tip is 11 inches from the substrate. a 308 is 6 inch fan at 8 inches. An elastomeric tip, a 631 is 12 " at 31 inches. Fan width and osprey. Both Graco and Titan have great educational websites free of charge for any questions. Total support, visual, online or by phone.


I dont know who told you that one, but its wrong.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Woodco said:


> Two things. (as far as Graco tips anyway) FF tips are RAC X grade, so they last longer (and are more expensive) than the RAC V tips
> 
> The other difference is the orifice size. FF tips are even numbers, like you're supposed to step down a half a size... . 310 or 410, as opposed to 311 or 411 for non FF tips. I dont know if theres any other differences TBH. I would sooner use a regular 311 than an FF 312 though. the 311 is the finer tip in that case.
> 
> ...


I have the Tritech 310 and 308 but I don't believe they are low pressure tips like the graco ones?? I say this because at around 2000psi they don't atomize well, so I have to turn up the dial quite a bit for a nice spray pattern, but they spray like a low pressure tip but at a much higher psi. Graco FFLP tips Im at 2000-2500psi depending on what I am spraying, so I don't know that I buy the whole low pressure gimmick from Graco. I definately cannot spray at 1200psi, half of what I would normally spray at, which is what the packaging says. Either way, the double orifice tips have a much cloudier pattern, not bounce back cloudy, but on the ends its softer. A regular tip has a pretty pronounced flat look to it.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

You guys are both half right.... 

411 is 8 inch fan one foot from the gun. Lol.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I have the Tritech 310 and 308 but I don't believe they are low pressure tips like the graco ones?? I say this because at around 2000psi they don't atomize well, so I have to turn up the dial quite a bit for a nice spray pattern,


I find the same with Tritech tips. They need more pressure for the same size compared to other tips. They do atomize beautifully with higher pressure and next to no bounce back. The spray pattern is cloudy, but with proper overlap the finish they achieve is very good. I truly believe when comparing Tritech tips you need to jump one size up. For example a Tritech 310 would be closer to a a Graco 308 in my opinion.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

STAR said:


> I find the same with Tritech tips. They need more pressure for the same size compared to other tips. They do atomize beautifully with higher pressure and next to no bounce back. The spray pattern is cloudy, but with proper overlap the finish they achieve is very good. I truly believe when comparing Tritech tips you need to jump one size up. For example a Tritech 310 would be closer to a a Graco 308 in my opinion.





MikeCalifornia said:


> I have the Tritech 310 and 308 but I don't believe they are low pressure tips like the graco ones?? I say this because at around 2000psi they don't atomize well, so I have to turn up the dial quite a bit for a nice spray pattern, but they spray like a low pressure tip but at a much higher psi. Graco FFLP tips Im at 2000-2500psi depending on what I am spraying, so I don't know that I buy the whole low pressure gimmick from Graco. I definately cannot spray at 1200psi, half of what I would normally spray at, which is what the packaging says. Either way, the double orifice tips have a much cloudier pattern, not bounce back cloudy, but on the ends its softer. A regular tip has a pretty pronounced flat look to it.


graco fflp tips have oversized orifices, a 310fflp is closer to a 312 when measured. Tritech are as advertised.


----------



## cortezv60 (Sep 24, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> A 312 is well suited for trim. A 310 may be a little slow for any type of production. Although less chance of drips etc.





NatesPaintingLLC said:


> Yes a 310 or a 410 is good for trim and doors. What paint product are you using? Proclassic or Emerald Urethane from SW are thin enough products that no thinning is required to spray with an airless spray. The pressure should be turned up as high as needed to get an even fan pattern with no tails on the ends and high enough to fully atomize the paint. There are some good YouTube videos for spraying. Hope that helps also straining the paint is a good idea and cleaning the gun filter out as well. The guard and seal most likely have nothing to do with it. My guess is your issue is the paint is just to thick for that tip or you are getting clogs from particles from the paint or the filter is clogged.


I’m using Spartawall from Dunn Edwards. Maybe the paint is too thick. I’m going to give it another shot next week. Hopefully it works out


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Holland said:


> Would anyone be able to speak on Fine Finish Tips vs. Regular Spray Tips?


It is my understanding that the FF tip has an additional orifice to increase atomization. This gives you more control and less overspray.








Fine Finish Airless Tips vs Regular Airless Tips (Includes Video)


Fine finish airless tips have been growing in popularity with painters for a variety of painting from cabinetry to woodworking and more. As a painter you may be wondering if a fine finish airless tip will be beneficial for you, this guide will cover the pros and cons of fine finish airless tips...




pittsburghsprayequip.com




.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Gwarel said:


> It is my understanding that the FF tip has an additional orifice to increase atomization. This gives you more control and less overspray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes back before reversible tips you would add a pre orifice to your flat tips to make them into fine finish tips.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Gwarel said:


> It is my understanding that the FF tip has an additional orifice to increase atomization. This gives you more control and less overspray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good video - explains it in an understandable way. My takeaway is FF is a little finer finish at lower pressure, a finer breakup (atomization), and a little less waste. Limitations: for smaller projects, and not for thick materials. 

Does anyone use HVLP anymore? Seems like there would be less clean-up, and like the video mentioned, less waste.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> Good video - explains it in an understandable way. My takeaway is FF is a little finer finish at lower pressure, a finer breakup (atomization), and a little less waste. Limitations: for smaller projects, and not for thick materials.
> 
> Does anyone use HVLP anymore? Seems like there would be less clean-up, and like the video mentioned, less waste.


Yes and there are many types of what you refer to as HVLP. Both turbine and compressor driven cup guns. conventional Pressure pot. etc.
Then there are hybrids like Air Assist Airless(AAA) pumps. Electiric like graco finish pro or air motor driven like Kremlin or CAT.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Does anyone like HVLP for cabinet jobs?
Seems like there would be less clean-up, and like the video mentioned, less waste and a fine finish.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> graco fflp tips have oversized orifices, a 310fflp is closer to a 312 when measured. Tritech are as advertised.


Has to be one or the other. Explains why Tritech needs more psi
I don't have lab measured data on the orifice size, but my field data can support your claim.😁


----------



## mike mineral spirits (Dec 5, 2020)

finishesbykevyn said:


> I actually meant 311. The 310 and 312 only come in the fflp tip. Personally if I'm doing new construction a 310 fflp would feel very slow to me, unless your tip is worn out. Also,fflp tips would be a waste of money for production spraying. As they are generally more expensive..


Absolutely, the 311 and 417 are the backbone of spray tips doing production work.. My contractors like Titan oner Graco for cost and performance.


----------



## mike mineral spirits (Dec 5, 2020)

Woodco said:


> I dont know who told you that one, but its wrong.


I knew that guy Dave T. a 30 year Graco sales rep steered me wrong! lol. Common question from all paint contractors and was used as a helpful rule of thumb. the last 2 numbers indicate how much material can pass through the tip. I never worked in the woodworking division of Sherwin, but big production contractors usually worked with a tip extensions when spraying. Repaint contractors usually used from a 411 to a 515 and always with a tip extension. Is Tritech a woodworking equipment supplier? They have no presence in Florida.

As for instructions for the paint contractor. Just attend a Pro day at a local paint supplier, they have the vendor sales reps providing a hands on demonstration on all their new toys like HVLP's, of course, when this virus is past us. Reps gladly give their tricks of the trade and want to have their patrons be successful in their trade.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

mike mineral spirits said:


> It's simple, take the first number and double it, a 411 is an 8 inch fan if the tip is 11 inches from the substrate. a 308 is 6 inch fan at 8 inches. An elastomeric tip, a 631 is 12 " at 31 inches. Fan width and osprey. Both Graco and Titan have great educational websites free of charge for any questions. Total support, visual, online or by phone.





Holland said:


> Does anyone like HVLP for cabinet jobs?
> Seems like there would be less clean-up, and like the video mentioned, less waste and a fine finish.


 I have a 60 gal air tank at my shop. I mostly use it for primers like BIN. Very controlled, and way less clean up. Just alot slower. I could see a portable turbine being super useful for spraying intricate boxes etc. But most are just using airless I believe as there is too much thinning for latex. Although if using materials like duralaq or lacquers in general, hvlp would be the way to go ..


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

mike mineral spirits said:


> I knew that guy Dave T. a 30 year Graco sales rep steered me wrong! lol. Common question from all paint contractors and was used as a helpful rule of thumb. the last 2 numbers indicate how much material can pass through the tip. I never worked in the woodworking division of Sherwin, but big production contractors usually worked with a tip extensions when spraying. Repaint contractors usually used from a 411 to a 515 and always with a tip extension. Is Tritech a woodworking equipment supplier? They have no presence in Florida.
> 
> As for instructions for the paint contractor. Just attend a Pro day at a local paint supplier, they have the vendor sales reps providing a hands on demonstration on all their new toys like HVLP's, of course, when this virus is past us. Reps gladly give their tricks of the trade and want to have their patrons be successful in their trade.


This may come as a shock but there are other equipment manufacturers besides graco and Titan/Wagner








Home | Tritech Industries


All our high-tech airless paint sprayers use Precision Motor Control, PMC and are designed to perform at maximum efficiency with the most consistent spray




tritechindustries.com


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

mike mineral spirits said:


> Is Tritech a woodworking equipment supplier? They have no presence in Florida.


Tritech is lesser known. They make sprayers and tips, and I've heard nothing but good things about their sprayers. I only know of one place on line to even order the tips. 

Theyre good tips, but no, they are not LP tips, nor do they claim to be


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

cortezv60 said:


> I’m using Spartawall from Dunn Edwards. Maybe the paint is too thick. I’m going to give it another shot next week. Hopefully it works out


If its not coming through your tip, your tip is clogged. Thicker paints will go through FF tips just fine, as long as you have proper filtration. You need the fine mesh filter in your gun, and make sure your manifold filter is in, and clean.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Woodco said:


> If its not coming through your tip, your tip is clogged. Thicker paints will go through FF tips just fine, as long as you have proper filtration. You need the fine mesh filter in your gun, and make sure your manifold filter is in, and clean.


Gotta be careful with that advice. Thicker paints may go through, but you're looking at blowing your tip out after 1 or 2 gallons of paint, if not sooner.

Thinning the paint will not help this. It really comes down to how coarse that paint is from the factory. Read the data sheets, and it will recommend a tip size. You don't want to go much smaller than that. The fine finish tips do come in bigger sizes.


----------



## mike mineral spirits (Dec 5, 2020)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> This may come as a shock but there are other equipment manufacturers besides graco and Titan/Wagner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm behind you 100%. I like the small manufacturer, unfortunately, the big SW consumed all my previous employers like Valspar, MAB, Color Wheel and Duron. Seems like yesterday that Glidden/ICI Dulux was the largest paint company in the world. Each manufacturer had a select line that was unequaled in the industry. Some companies buy out others to eliminate the competition. they employ the old Sears & Roebuck philosophy controlling suppliers prices. This works for a short while and then we start all over again. No one likes paying $50 for a gallon of paint that costs $9 to make. Again, I appreciate the smaller competitive manufacturer. Thats why I jumped jobs to avoid the Kracken until 2004.


----------



## mike mineral spirits (Dec 5, 2020)

Woodco said:


> I dont know who told you that one, but its wrong.


The Tritech diagram is perfect if we were using Robotic spray machines. I was watching the catwalk ceiling being painted on my condominium yesterday. the applicator was using a 15" extension and a 417 tip. the angle was 60 degrees, meaning the top of the tip was 8 or 10 inches from the spray guard and the bottom of the spray patters was about 18 or 20 inches away. No backroll, lower pressure when going for one coat coverage on a 8 story hi-rise. Most buildings in Florida are chopped up, meaning the painter is painting above his head or stretching to accommodate the hi-reach and paint a difficult area. A Florida roof painter was to buy a flat tip for cost, a waterproofing contractor would use between a 621 and a 635. Different Job, use a different tip. Ask your supplier.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> Tritech is lesser known. They make sprayers and tips, and I've heard nothing but good things about their sprayers.* I only know of one place on line to even order the tips*.
> 
> Theyre good tips, but no, they are not LP tips, nor do they claim to be


I am a tritech dealer 
Better pricing on tritech tips than graco racx tips as well.


----------



## cortezv60 (Sep 24, 2020)

Woodco said:


> If its not coming through your tip, your tip is clogged. Thicker paints will go through FF tips just fine, as long as you have proper filtration. You need the fine mesh filter in your gun, and make sure your manifold filter is in, and clean.


Yes, I forgot about the filter haha 😆


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Masterwork said:


> Gotta be careful with that advice. Thicker paints may go through, but you're looking at blowing your tip out after 1 or 2 gallons of paint, if not sooner.
> 
> Thinning the paint will not help this. It really comes down to how coarse that paint is from the factory. Read the data sheets, and it will recommend a tip size. You don't want to go much smaller than that. The fine finish tips do come in bigger sizes.


Im aware that thicker and lower grade paints are coarser will wear a tip out quicker, but blowing out a tip at 1 or 2 gallons is a pretty big exaggeration. My point was that they will spray. You can spray elastomeric with a 210 if you wanted to, if its filtered...

Also forget about Data sheet tip recommendations! Sometimes I think whoever wrote those has never sprayed in their lives. Try spraying advance on a vertical surface with a 414 and tell me how that works out for you...


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Not an exaggeration at all! I've done it trying to spray primer with a 310. Less than a gallon, and the tip was cooked.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Then you bought a crappy tip.


----------



## mike mineral spirits (Dec 5, 2020)

I'll start out by saying you guys forgot more about paint than I know. A Paint manufacturer designs each product for an intended end user. Is it going to cover?, easy to work with a wet edge. self leveling, dry time, sheer bond adhesion, hardness and then, the final appearance? Resin Manufacturers give paint companies suggested starting formulas. You as a painter or distributor are searching for the best value. Paints designed to cover usually use cheaper pigments. In the old days, a Glidden store would tell you their exterior was self cleaning and they used titanium 1 or 2 depending on gloss and it would last for 4 or 5 years. cheap pigments or fillers eat up spray tips for a living. a Red Shop oxide primer was good for about 50 gallons. Use an XIM or Zinnzer primer and you are assured of the highest quality.

The Gold standard for woodwork for 60 years was Satin Impervo by Ben Moore. Self leveling and looked like a factory finish by brushing with a good brush. SW Emerald Urethane is also a great product. The most amazing product I have seen is Breakthrough. They have two lines, one designed for brush and roll and the second is spray only. The new polymer technology is amazing. The price point is similar to the SW Emerald. What do you look for as a painter, coverage, customer satisfaction? Or did you learn the hard way with the SW dirt collector Semi Glosses? Go in any of their bathrooms and look at the dirt accumulation on the doors and walls. Like fly paper is to flies. My dad told me as a kid, never put all your eggs in one basket. You supplier must work with you, they must be educational, swung a brush and a roller in their life. Home Depot is convenient, if you can find one with a knowledgable paint guy, go for it. I suggest you go with an independent dealer supplying several paint lines, they are committed to their jobs, just like you are with your family. And I didn't even have a beer. lol


----------



## Respec (Sep 13, 2015)

Woodco said:


> Two things. (as far as Graco tips anyway) FF tips are RAC X grade, so they last longer (and are more expensive) than the RAC V tips
> 
> The other difference is the orifice size. FF tips are even numbers, like you're supposed to step down a half a size... . 310 or 410, as opposed to 311 or 411 for non FF tips. I dont know if theres any other differences TBH. I would sooner use a regular 311 than an FF 312 though. the 311 is the finer tip in that case.
> 
> ...


Another difference between the two tips is the actual spray pattern. If you know what to look for, you can kind of see it in that video. The fine finish tip sprays more like an elongated oval and is soft on the edges. When you make a pass with it, you will see it heavier in the middle with a softer "aura" surrounding the main spray. The standard tip is more like a hard line. The 311 is technically not a fine finish tip, although you may be able to spray a "fine finish" with it, in other words, it will look fine when you are done. Fine finish tips have two orifices and standard tips only one. They are designated generally by even (fine finish) or odd (standard) orifice numbers. I spray new construction doors with a 515 or 517, and they look great when they are done. It's fast as hell. I save the FF tips for trim work and cabinets so I have more control over all the angles. Another good tip is to know the relationship between the different tips by size and orifice. The picture in this stream is a great example of how they work and you can see that for a given fan size, by changing the orifice size you are applying more or less paint over the same area. Also, for a given orifice size, you are spraying the same amount of paint, but spreading it more or less as you change the fan size. If you are using a 415, and that is applying the product at a rate you are comfortable with, but want to cover more territory, than one step up in orifice and fan size will apply product at the same rate. In other words, a 415 will apply product at the same rate as a 517, or two steps up would be a 619. All three tips will apply product at the same rate, but one is covering 8" at a pass, one 10", and the last at 12".


----------

